# Which Graphics card to buy....



## Ashish1@1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Kindly suggest me a good graphics card(AMD preferred)..
My specs are 
1. gygabyte G41M Combo 
2. 6 Gb DDR3 RAM 
3. 750 Gb HDD (500 Segate+ 250 WD) 
4. Inter Core 2 Duo 
5. 19 Inch Samsung LED Screen 
Dont know about PSU i dont think it might support the card so suggest me that also...
my overall budget is 15K Which should include the PSU
Thank you for your help


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Jun 1, 2013)

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7850 2GB DDR5

GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> Kindly suggest me a good graphics card(AMD preferred)..
> My specs are
> 1. gygabyte G41M Combo
> 2. 6 Gb DDR3 RAM
> ...



tell whole psu details .hd 7870 seems good to you why you are crying?


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5
> 
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5
> 
> ...


 What u have given me is Cool 
but i am on a strict budget of 15K 
Ps. will these cards support my graphics card ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 1, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> What u have given me is Cool
> but i am on a strict budget of 15K
> Ps. *will these cards support my graphics card* ??



What do you mean


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Suggest me a PSU also



Shashank Joshi said:


> What do you mean


2 of the cards he gave me were above 16K!! 
and other 2 13K
Plus they should be supported by my Mother board

How about this card.. Is this good 
Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card- *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-amd-ati-gv-r7850oc-2gd-2-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmd9hhs3vgwzvde?pid=GRCD9HHSMYFMGVEP&icmpid=reco_pp_hSame_graphics_card_3

Ps. Suggest a good PSU also for my specs given above


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 1, 2013)

Seasonic s12 520w @3900 is enough


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2013)

Even HD 7850 is a huge overkill for 





> 5. 19 Inch Samsung LED Screen


Go for slightly lower HD 7790 and upgrade monitor


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Jun 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Even HD 7850 is a huge overkill for
> Go for slightly lower HD 7790



I am not sure if you would be saying that in a couple of years.



Ashish1@1 said:


> What u have given me is Cool
> but i am on a strict budget of 15K
> Ps. will these cards support my graphics card ??



All those cool things are reliable and you couldn't go wrong with either. 

I would suggest either of the last two options if you re tight on budget.

Go with 7850 if you want overclocking head room or take the 660 for better stock performance.

For psu - get at least Seasonic s12 520 W or Corsair GS 600.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

for 15K budget get Asus GTX 650 Ti Boost DCII OC Ed. at 12k and a Corsair CX430v2/Seasonic Eco 400/ SS 400 ES at 2.5k/2.75k and at 3k respectively.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 2, 2013)

+1 for 650ti its awsem.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 2, 2013)

Where is GTX-650Ti boost available?


----------



## satirthacool (Jun 2, 2013)

GTX-650Ti is a better option than HD 7850 now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Where is GTX-650Ti boost available?



Flipkart? I was checking those yesterday.

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 TI 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I am going up for (choose the best)
gygabyte GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card
and 
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
and Seasonic Eco 400 
So which one should i take 
kindly choose any one of them.... am ready to order them from flipkart


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

Its just a 1k price difference, go for 660!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

Fantastic pricing. Man i think i've been living under a rock.
I was honestly shocked by looking at the respective pricing of 650-ti boost and 660. 

They were 2k more than their current pricing, the last time i checked. Gpu performance at budget prices are now way way cooler than before.

Op, grab the gtx 660. You won't get a better card at 13k pricing for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Fantastic pricing. Man i think i've been living under a rock.
> I was honestly shocked by looking at the respective pricing of 650-ti boost and 660.
> 
> They were 2k more than their current pricing, the last time i checked. Gpu performance at budget prices are now way way cooler than before.
> ...



I might get the 650ti next week, my older card has gone kaput!


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> I am going up for (choose the best)
> gygabyte GIGABYTE *GV-N660OC-2GD* GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card
> and
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
> ...



it's indeed a great deal but make sure about their after sales service first .. ask the seller who privides RMA service for this graphic card.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

Another two fantastic cards for the price.

MSI N650Ti-2GD5/OC BE NVIDIA - GeForce 600 Series Graphics Card

GIGABYTE GV-N65TBOC-2GD Ultra Durable 2 Series Graphic Cards

These are 650-ti boost and not 650-ti. The difference maker is the 192 bit bus, the boost sports.
These are really steal prices. The performance of a 650-ti boost is around 5% faster than a 7850 and 25-30% faster than 7790.
The models mentioned here are overclocked ones, so the deals are even sweeter imo.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

That's a steal indeed. Which one's better, MSI or Gigabyte(my mobo's gigabyte too, if that's gonna make any difference).


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Pick any mate. Both are good. Get the cheaper deal.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Pick any mate. Both are good. Get the cheaper deal.



Yeah, I was wondering though, my mobo is gigabyte too, will using the graphics card from the same manufacturer gives it any advantage?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah, I was wondering though, my mobo is gigabyte too, will using the graphics card from the same manufacturer gives it any advantage?



Nope, there's no such advantage. It will perform just like any other 650-ti boost from other boardmakers. Give the zotac one a try too. They have good RMA service.
Btw what's your resolution? You should also change that psu. It could be the culprit behind your current state of your card.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Give the zotac one a try too. They have good RMA service.



In my place, yeah.



vickybat said:


> You should also change that psu. It could be the culprit behind your current state of your card.



I already did, about two months ago, forgot to change the signature


----------



## Cilus (Jun 3, 2013)

OP, could you please tell us which model of Core2Duo Processor you are having? There are plenty models of that architecture available and unless it is powerfull one...from 7000 or 8000 series, it will bottleneck any powerful GPU.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

ok guys i m not crating a separate thread for this as i just wana ask for 22k budget still the best gpu available in market is HD 7950 vapour x oc???


----------



## Cilus (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Yest, it is. Here are reasons:-
*1. 3 GB GDDR5 memory:* Currently games are using high amount of video memory even at 1080P resolution. So 3GB Ram is very handy here.

*2. 384 Bit Memory Bus:* The competitior GTX 660 Ti is only having 192 Bit memory bus. 384 bit bus helps to achieve better performance in Compute and in games with high AA and AF enabled.

*3. Compute Performance:* OpenCL and DirectCompute based general purpose applications are now common. Handbrake (Video Encoder), Winzip and plenty of others do use it. So it has a edge here. Also in gaming, different image improvement techniques are becoming DIrectCompute based rather than heavy Pixel based operation and AMD card does have an edge here.

*4. Overtclocking potential and improvement in performance:* All the HD 7900 series do have very good overclocking potential and when overclocked, they do have better improvement than nVidia cards


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

thnx cilus.......... i m going to buy in 3-4 days tats y asking...........


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> thnx cilus.......... i m going to buy in 3-4 days tats y asking...........



From which shop will you be buying?


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> OP, could you please tell us which model of Core2Duo Processor you are having? There are plenty models of that architecture available and unless it is powerfull one...from 7000 or 8000 series, it will bottleneck any powerful GPU.



don't you think C2D cpus are not even enough for cards like HD6850 or higher .. read a article long back on Tom's that even HD6850 needs a quad core cpu to avoid any kind of bottlenecks.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> From which shop will you be buying?



same old golcha it.......previously he said 20k for the card 20k!!!


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 4, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> same old golcha it.......previously he said 20k for the card 20k!!!



If its 20k with tax for sapphire 7950 vapor-x oc with boost, I also want one 
Tell me when you are buying.


----------



## Ashish1@1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> OP, could you please tell us which model of Core2Duo Processor you are having? There are plenty models of that architecture available and unless it is powerfull one...from 7000 or 8000 series, it will bottleneck any powerful GPU.


How can processors bottlenext GPU's ??
Thansk new !!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> How can processors bottlenext GPU's ??
> Thansk new !!



Yeah! there is always a first time 

Google it out.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashish1@1 said:


> How can processors bottlenext GPU's ??
> Thansk new !!



this link should be helful :
The Game Rundown: Finding CPU/GPU Bottlenecks, Part 2 - 20 Games To Help Uncover Bottlenecks And Test Settings



> Take Alien vs. Predator as an example. You can easily play it with a weak CPU and a strong graphics card. But using Grand Theft Auto 4 EFLC with a setup like that would severely limit frame rates, since it's so CPU-heavy. And while budget hardware can hit more than 60 FPS in old games without breaking a sweat, the DirectX 11-class Metro 2033 and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. titles are unplayable without a good graphics card.
> 
> There are a few things you can take away from these graphs. Even if a single-core CPU is only 88% utilized, you are still missing out on about 30% of your potential graphics card performance. With a dual-core CPU, the untapped potential is just 9%, and a quad-core CPU can bring this number down to around 5%. It's important to note that multi-core CPUs decrease the jerky gameplay you might suffer on a single-core system when games need to load new resources. In any case, all four cores are very rarely fully used, leaving software with some breathing room.



now that artciale was published back on 2010 .. but most of the today's games are DX 11 based or even if it's DX 9 / 10 based they are very nicely optimized for multicore cpus and gfx cards performace has incresed a lot since then .. play some modern games like BFBC2 or BF3 . you will know how a cpu is bottlenecking a gfx card.


----------

